# Eye drops question.. can you advise?



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi.. I've recently been diagnosed with Drusen and been prescribed Latanoprost eye drops to be taken every night in each eye. 

My hospital review appoint isn't til July and start next cycle in April .  

In the info sheet it says not to use drops if trying for a baby. 

Will i need to stop the drops when start meds? 

I realise I'll need to speak to GP  but getting to speak to doctor is proving difficult at mo and wondered if you could advise?

Thanks for reading 

Essie xx


----------

